# Late season camo



## grs00 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sounds like great service. another "new" pattern to check out is Ultimate Camo. Designed by one of the local Maryland guys. www.ulitmatecamo.com


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Check out Natural Gear ! The best late season camo I have used! Much success with it!


----------



## Captain Anvil (Dec 7, 2011)

I looked at all 3 of those patterns, and they all look great. I really like the Ultimate Camo with the bark design, I haven't seen that before. I was also really impressed with the Vertigo series. I will definitely be considering these when I need new camo.


----------

